# Looks like the end of camping season for me...



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

Baby #2 arrived today at 1239. Momma is fine and baby (no name yet) is doing great!

http://flic.kr/s/aHsjzREEfx


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Congrats!!!! Glad all is going well with Mama and baby. Boy or Girl? Again Congrats!!!


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Congrats stimmie and Mrs. stimmie !! She's a beauty!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Congrats buddy!


----------



## Ifish (Aug 22, 2008)

Congratulations on the new arrival! You will now remember what tired feels like. All the best to Momma and the new baby, Dad and the big sister, too!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

Congrats bud! you have a great lookin family.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Congrats! I'm a bit confused though...boy or girl? The name on the flikr page suggests a boy, but it appears there is a bow on the head of the child. Considering the range of responses here, I would guess there is as much confusion for others. In either case, new babies are fun! It's worth the sacrifice of a few outings to add a new member of the family.


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

Congratulations! Kids are cool! 8)


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Congrats! Looks like big sister is liking the little one!


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

Thanks everyone!

It's a girl. She's still unnamed, but we're working on it. As the new big sister says.. "ha ha three girls now and only one boy in the family!" I'm the lone man... but all is well!


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Well done. Congrats. -^*^*^*-


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Congrats on the new arrival, what a cutie and great looking family! My son has 4 daughters from 13 down to 1 and he loves every second of it. Gramps loves it too! ;-)


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

We just got home today! It's nice to be somewhere we have comfortable seats and internet access! I had the head IT trying for a while yesterday to get our laptop to connect but it wouldn't work.

Also, I see the confusion on the photo album on whether it's a boy or a girl.... Timothy is my LAST name.. We do have an official name so all is well.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Way2go.

Congratulations.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Congrats!


----------

